# Sand + Aquaclear = bad



## puddleglum (Sep 11, 2014)

So I have an Aquaclear 500/110 that got some sand in the impeller/magnet shaft and now makes the most horrid noise when it is on. I pulled it off the tank, and there is still enough filtration on the tank to keep things stable for nitrogen, for now, since my fish are still small. I hoped that having the filter intake up higher would prevent sand from getting into the impeller, but I was wrong. Those Lethrinops like to grab a mouthful of sand and swim across the tank, spreading it all over the place. I am sure one pass by the filter tube was all it took.

So I think I should get another canister filter. I have one Eheim 2213 on there now (and a sponge filter), and wonder if I should get another eheim, or if any of the other canisters out there are decent, and possibly less expensive, since I don't have a fantastic budget.

Also, if I wanted to try to rehab the Aquaclear and either sell it or keep it handy for future use, can someone give me directions, instructions, etc. on how I might do so?

Thank you,
pg


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't help you with fixing the aquaclear but could offer some suggestions on another filter. I only use canister filters to avoid the problem you're having. I happen to use Eheims but there are other good filters out there.

What size is the tank?


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

You can try replacing just the impeller on the ac110. They are readily available, amazon, etc. To prevent it from happening, you can cover the intake strainer with a nylon sock, or a piece of foam and use them as a prefilter. If the replacment impeller alone doesnt fix grinding, a replacement motor is also available.


----------



## puddleglum (Sep 11, 2014)

It is a 75 gallon tank. Like I said, I have an eheim 2213 and a sponge filter. I got the sponge filter from the breeder of the fish, so it was fully cycled. I plan to eventually remove it once the other filters are well established. There are 18 Lethrinops albus "kande island" in the tank, a few of them are over two inches, most are under two inches. Males of this species can hit 6" if they get big, females usually stay under 5". Depending on how things pan out in the tank I may weed down to 12 fish.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I have an ac110 on my 75 with a school of lethrinops. I only use 2 pieces of the siphon because it was happening to me also. I don't have the problem anymore. You can easiliy take the motor off, pull out the impeller and clean the housing out. I used to do it all the time.

BTW, I run 2 110's on my 125. I use the same strategy because most africans will move substrate.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you haven't already cleaned out the impeller section of the motor, try that first. I find that if the impeller is making a grinding noise it is because sand has worn away the impeller shaft as well as the inside diameter of the impeller. Replacing both parts will fix the problem unless the impeller well is horribly damaged.

The part number for the AC 110 impeller shaft is A-16551 and the impeller is A-638. Replacement is easy, just remove the motor from the housing, remove the impeller and use a pair of pliers to pull the shaft straight out of the motor. Insert the new shaft, replace the impeller and install on the housing.

The impeller is about $15 and the shaft about $3.


----------



## puddleglum (Sep 11, 2014)

Scott Bryant said:


> I have an ac110 on my 75 with a school of lethrinops. I only use 2 pieces of the siphon because it was happening to me also. I don't have the problem anymore. You can easiliy take the motor off, pull out the impeller and clean the housing out. I used to do it all the time.
> 
> BTW, I run 2 110's on my 125. I use the same strategy because most africans will move substrate.


I have had shelldwellers cause the same problem with an aquaclear before, so I took the same route you are describing with my lethrinops. I have the intake tube as short as I can, but sand still got in there.

When/if get a 125 some day, I'll go with an overflow/sump/wet-dry. For now I am going to go with another canister, I think.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I also have a group of Lethrinops in a tank with an aquaclear, but I never had an issue with the intake up higher. Ditto on replacing the impeller and shaft to make it like new. Once you do that, try using a sponge pre-filter or make your own. Just cut a slot on a piece and slide it over the intake.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Title says it all.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I have 15 AC's running and literally never had an issue. The only impeller I ever had to replace was because I damaged it myself. You either need to run the intakes up higher or use sponge pre-filters. Also, do not neglect cleaning out the impeller area when doing filter maintenance also. I think many people overlook this step. Gunk does build up in there, like it would with almost any filter.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use sand in all my tanks, for that reason alone I will not use aquaclear filters. I found that using a sponge on the intake would result in it getting clogged and making the filter useless in a matter of days. I use only Eheim canisters (because the motor is located on the top of the filter), and I use an emperor 400 for polishing on my 210g.


----------



## puddleglum (Sep 11, 2014)

I do like Aquaclears and think they are great filters, just not when sand is involved.


----------

